# Wer kennt Gifs--cliparts.de



## Unregistriert (19 November 2007)

Hi!

Sowas passiert mir nie - diesen Satz kennt wohl jeder! Nun flattert tatsächlich in meinen GMX Mail Account eine Mahnung dieser Firma. 
Nun zu meiner Frage - scheinbar bin ch doch in diese AGB Falle getreten. 

- Die erste Mail bekam ich erst nach einem Monat - sprich ich habe erst nach dem MOnat Kündigungsfrist eine erste Mail bekommen - EINE MAHNUNG.
- Soll ich auf diese Mahnungen reagieren?
- Wer hat Erfahrungen mit dieser Firma?
- Natürlich ahb ich auch einen Falschen Namen angegeben - dachte ja nur an eine   Mailadressen generierungs Geschichte.

Würde mich freuen wenn ich da von eurer Seite Hilfe bzw. Tipps bekommen könnte.
Dazu kommt noch, dass ich aus Österreich komme.

Danke für eure Hilfe,
Markus


----------



## Unregistriert (19 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kenn Gifs--cliparts.de*

Update!!!

Hier der Url: [noparse]http://www.gifs--cliparts.de/[/noparse]

Lg,
Markus


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (19 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kenn Gifs--cliparts.de*

Hallo!

Mache einfach eine Bildschirmkopie, der Preis liegt außerhalb des sichtbaren Bereichs. Hebe die Kopie gut auf, falls der höchst unwahrscheinliche Fall eintritt, daß es zu einem Rechtsstreit kommt. 

Inkasso-eMails kannst Du ignorieren, aber bitte aufheben, manche von uns sammeln so etwas.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Wembley (19 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kenn Gifs--cliparts.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Würde mich freuen wenn ich da von eurer Seite Hilfe bzw. Tipps bekommen könnte.
> Dazu kommt noch, dass ich aus Österreich komme.


Da steht (auch speziell auf Ö bezogen) alles drin.
http://www.verbraucherrecht.at/development/typo/test/index.php?id=718

BTW: Diese Masche ist mittlerweile alles andere als unbekannt. Die Rubrik "Allgemeines" in unserem Forum ist voll mit diesem Thema. Es betrifft zwar andere Seiten, aber die Masche (Preis steht nicht deutlich da) ist dieselbe.
Da gibt es mehr Lesestoff dazu:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicherheit-im-internet/abo-und-vertragsfallen/


----------



## Wavestar0759 (19 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kenn Gifs--cliparts.de*

Hallo "unregistriert"
Du kannst Dich hier bedenkenlos registrieren. Ist garantiert kostenlos, dafür aber bestimmt nicht nutzlos! :-p

Meine Tochter hatte das schon zum Jahreswechsel. Wollte sich da Gif´s für ihre Homepage aussuchen und hat sich angemeldet. Preisangabe war natürlich nicht sichtbar und Zugangsdaten hat sie gar nicht erst bekommen. Dafür kam am 19.02. eine "letzte Mahnung" per Mail. Rechnung? Fehlanzeige!

Es folgten dann einige Mailwechsel mit u.a. dem Musterbrief der Verbraucherzentrale und endete vorläufig ende Juni mit einer Mahnung von einer Anwaltskanzlei aus Köln. Habe denen auch den Widerspruch in Auszügen mit Passagen des Briefes der VZ geschickt

Seitdem ist Ruhe. Scheinbar habe die nicht genug E*er in der Hose, endlich mal ihre Drohungen wahr zu machen

Edit:

Sorry, die Kanzlei war aus Bonn.


----------



## ulrike63 (28 März 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt Gifs--cliparts.de*

Wer kennt die Postadresse für den Widerruf von Gifs-cliparts.de
Gruß ulrike63


----------



## Don Pablo (28 März 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt Gifs--cliparts.de*



ulrike63 schrieb:


> Wer kennt die Postadresse für den Widerruf von Gifs-cliparts.de


Hast Du so viel Langeweile, dass Du schon diese G****r mit unerwünschten Schreiben belästigen willst?
An deiner Stelle würde ich mich zurücklehnen und das Porto sparen.


----------



## webwatcher (28 März 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt Gifs--cliparts.de*



ulrike63 schrieb:


> Wer kennt die Postadresse für den Widerruf von Gifs-cliparts.de



Vor dem Starten   nerviger  bzw öder  Brieffreundschaften erst  mal lesen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Selbst die Verbraucherzentralen empfehlen keine Brieffreundschaften mehr mit Nutzlosanbietern:
ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009
In WISO:


			
				Markus Saller/VZ Bayern schrieb:
			
		

> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen nicht mehr dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren.


----------



## Sahne_Hobelsberger (27 Januar 2010)

*AW: Wer kennt Gifs--cliparts.de*

hey ich hätte da mal ne frage und zwar ist bei mir am 15.1.2010 eine Rechnung von www. gifts und Cliparts eine Rechung bekommen und da standen keine BETRÄGE da.. was soll ich machen denn ich hab schon die 2 rechnung bekommen..!!!!!!???!!!!

LG. bitte schnell zurückschreiben!!


----------



## Antiscammer (27 Januar 2010)

*AW: Wer kennt Gifs--cliparts.de*

Lies mal:
Abofallen im Internet: Das müssen Sie wissen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Und guck Dir mal die Videos von Katzenjens an.
Die Videos von Katzenjens


----------



## Sahne_Hobelsberger (17 Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer kennt Gifs--cliparts.de*

hey hab wieder mal ne E-Mail bekommen:wall::wall:  liest sie heuch mal bitte durch!!!


> Guten Tag Frau [ edit] ,
> 
> Sie haben sich am 02.01.2010 auf  gifs-und-cliparts.de angemeldet. Ihre IP Adresse, Ihre Daten und der  Anmeldzeitpunkt wurden von uns gespeichert.
> 
> ...


Was soll ich jetzt machen? soll ich ihnen eine E-Mail schreiben?? oder ignorieren??? :help::wall:

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 21:03:16 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 21:02:27 ----------

das ist außerdem schon die 2 gleiche E-Mail!!!!!


----------



## dvill (17 Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer kennt Gifs--cliparts.de*

Das ist Kasperle-Theater. Die Drohungen werden niemals Realität.


----------



## technofreak (17 Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer kennt Gifs--cliparts.de*



Sahne_Hobelsberger schrieb:


> soll ich ihnen eine E-Mail schreiben?? oder ignorieren??? :help::wall:


Bloß nicht diskutieren | law blog


> Entgegen den Empfehlungen mancher Verbraucherzentralen kann ich Betroffenen nur raten, sich gar nicht auf eine Korrespondenz mit diesen Läden einzulassen. Auf sämtliche Einwände, und seien sie noch so begründet, kommen als Antwort nur Textbausteine mit immer denselben Drohungen (Vorratsdaten, Schufa, Gerichtsvollzieher).


----------

